# Antique - Echo PB-202 Won't Start



## quid_non (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi All!
Pick this up blower at a yard sale for $5 - looked like it was in good shape. Tried to start it, but no luck. A quick shot of staring ether in the carb got it to run for a second or two.

Pulled carb, dismantaled (lots of varnish, but in good shape), soaked in carb cleaner overnight. Good compression - ~120psi and steady , excellent spark.

Reassembled carb, replaced fuel line and tried to start. No luck. I can get it to start if I place a small amount of mix in the spark plug hole, but it dies after it burns that off. Mix is getting into the carb float bowl (it has a drain screw to check).

I think this blower just is not getting mix from the carb - any ideas to check? I made sure the float / pin was working before reassembly.

Thanks for any help/suggestions!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

make sure the main jet and nozzle are clear of any build up. You may have to use a small wire to probe the nozzle and jet.


----------



## quid_non (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks 30 yr - 
Will dismantle and probe. Did make sure all nozzles were clean with compressed air, but may have missed something....


----------

